
Arizona fire highlights challenges for energy storage - OrgNet
https://www.apnews.com/5cd81a81345a40f5b1ac2e5556a68ff7
======
woodandsteel
Interesting article, but it really should have told us who made the battery
units, and also the other two that have caught on fire. Maybe it is just one
company that is having a problem with design or production.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
It did tell us that:

 _APS has assembled a team of engineers, safety experts and first responders
to work with the utility, battery-maker Fluence and others to carefully remove
and inspect the 378 modules_

~~~
woodandsteel
Darn, you're right, I missed that.

